# Some Fozzy Pics



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Life for cats must be rough...having to decide where to sleep for one of their millions naps of the day...


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I love the pink pads on paws. So cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh the cuteness! What a perfect cat bed, that perch at the window. Did he have a lion cut for the summer?

Is Fozzy another big orange boy like Murphy? When you see his body without all the fur, he does look like a solid boy like my Murph. I remember when Rookie had a lion cut once....she looked tiny.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh the cuteness overload! So precious.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, he's really beautiful!


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

yay for cute cats. Those pictures are just way too cute.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Life is rough. Handsome boy, or not, he'll just have to get used to it and tough it out.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh is he sweet! :love2:love2 I just love that contented look on his face! And of course he has pink feets and a pink nose...I think I'm in love. :heart


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks everyone! 



> Oh the cuteness! What a perfect cat bed, that perch at the window. Did he have a lion cut for the summer?
> 
> Is Fozzy another big orange boy like Murphy? When you see his body without all the fur, he does look like a solid boy like my Murph. I remember when Rookie had a lion cut once....she looked tiny.


Yup, he got a lion cut about a week ago. Seems to happen about every 2 months. He is kinda bigger than I used to think. I thought his fur made him look big but even with his lion cut, he's still pretty solid.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Heather102180 *so sweet. I wish I had a perch like yours for my cat.*
*


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like he has a really tough life...the poor thing. lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What sweet pictures! He's so gorgeous!!!

Love his little nose freckles.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

LOVE the paws. So sweet! I always love kissing pink pawsies.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Last pic...too cute!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I have always loved Fozzy pictures. You really can't seem to take a bad one.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG SQUEEEE! He's so cute I could eat him with a spoon! Love his snazzy fur-do too!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats adorable!! ><


----------

